

JoinAStartup - caseysoftware
http://joinastartup.org/

======
sachingulaya
1) Why aren't you on olark after you post on HN? 2) Your site is giving me an
error "oops there is something wrong. please try again later" when I try to
enter my email as a startup.

------
caseysoftware
This is one of the groups at Startup Weekend Austin today.. I love their
attitude so far.

------
shuagrawal
It worked find for me. Awesome!

